# Best Game till Now



## toofan (Aug 22, 2008)

Hellooooooo forum,

I am starting this thread to know the best games ever made till now ,genre wise. Everyone please post your  choices. One choice per genre. You can change your choice but for this please make a new post. I will manage and publish the results in every 3-7 days.

Please post your Choices of games and  suggestions also. So that every one in this forum can know the best games till date.

My choice:

1. Best First Person shooter(FPS):             Medal of Honour: Allied Assult
2. Best Third Person Shooter(TPS):            Mafia
3. Role Playeing Games (RPG):                    No one. (I dislike them)
4. Real Time Strategy (RTS):                       Age Of Empire III.
5. Free Roaming                  :                       GTA SAN Andreas
6. Adventure                       :                       Prince of Pesia: Warrior Within
7. Stealth                             :                       Hitman 2 : Sailent Assigns

Feel free to add genre i have missed.
Thank you all.

Update:
If you can mention please mention your all time favroite game.(only 1 choice please)


----------



## casanova (Aug 22, 2008)

My favs
RPG: Diablo II LOD (till date). It would be Diablo III in some time
RTS: Rise of Nations - Thrones And Patriots
Arcade: Bookworm
MMORPG: Ragnarok


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 22, 2008)

My selection:

1. Best First Person shooter(FPS): *A toss-up between Half Life & Call of Duty (entire series)*
2. Best Third Person Shooter(TPS): *Max Payne*
3. Role Playing Games (RPG): *Never played any*
4. Real Time Strategy (RTS): *Age Of Empires II - The Conquerors*
5. Free Roaming : *Not interested*
6. Adventure : *Never played any*
7. Stealth : *Hitman 2 - Silent Assassin*
8. Driving: *Need For Speed Porsche Unleashed, Underground & Most Wanted*


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 22, 2008)

1. Best First Person shooter(FPS): FarCry
2. Best Third Person Shooter(TPS): Max Payne
3. Role Playeing Games (RPG): ????
4. Real Time Strategy (RTS): Zeus, CivCity and AOE II
5. Free Roaming                  :                       GTA San Andreas,GTA Vice City
6. Adventure                       : DMC
7. Stealth                             : Hitman Series
8.Racing : NFS:UG2 and MW
9.Bike Sports: SBK 2001, Motor Madness...
10.My All time Fav : Super Mario Brothers


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 22, 2008)

1. Best First Person Shooters : *Call of Duty 4,CoD5 (Yes i bet it will be the best game) Crysis*
2. Thrid Person Shooter :*Max Payne 1 & 2*
3. RPG : *Mass Effect,Assassin's Creed*
4.RTS : *Company of heroes,Ageofempires : Rise of rome,AoE II*
5. Driving: *Nfs Undercover(Really I KNOW It will be a good game),Nfs Most Wanted,GRID*


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 22, 2008)

1. First Person shooter(FPS):*  Crysis
*2. Third Person Shooter(TPS)*: Max Payne 1
*3. Role Playeing Games (RPG):* Me Hate RPG 
*4. Real Time Strategy (RTS)*:                       Age Of Empires III
*5. Free Roaming                  :*                       GTA Series
*6. Adventure                       :* Tomb Raider Series
*7. Stealth :* Splinter Cell Series
*8. Racing :* NFS Most Wanted ( Love Josie maran very much ) 

8.BEST PUZZLE GAME : PORTAL 

Most Favorite Genre:- FPS

Most most fav game till date:-**       Crysis   *( Tough Choice though  )

*Favorite Game Developers:- 
              1. id Software
              2. Valve 
              3. Epic Games
              4. Crytek ( A New Baby in the FPS Arena )

My Best Gaming Moments:-

1. *Red Square mission in* Call Of Duty 1
2. *Omaha Beach landing in* Call Of Duty 2
3. *All levels in* Call Of Duty 4 
4. *First encounter with the *"Pinky Demon"* in* Doom 3 *( Mars Administration Level )*
5. "Strogg medical facilities"* level in* Quake 4
6. *Stepping out of the train station for the first time in* Half-Life 2
7. *Meeting up with *"Alyx" *in* Half-Life 2
9. "Water Hazard"* level in* Half-Life 2
7. *Encounter with the *"Hunter"* in* Half-Life 2 EP2
8. *Finishing* Portal *( Ending Credits )*
9. *Waiting for* Crysis...............
10. *Buying* Crysis.............( Legal Copy for 999/-)
11. *Playing* Crysis................
12. *Finishing* Crysis................(15 times.....still going @ delta difficulty)
13. *Waiting fo*r Crysis Warhead................**.*


----------



## linux_ubuntu (Aug 22, 2008)

1. First Person shooter(FPS): Call Of Duty 4 and Crysis  my favourite online 
2. Third Person Shooter(TPS): Not interested
3. Role Playeing Games (RPG): Not Interested
4. Real Time Strategy (RTS): Not Interested
5. Free Roaming : Hate
6. Adventure : Not Interested
7. Stealth : Hitman 
8. Racing : NFS Most Wanted and Hot Pusuit


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 22, 2008)

oooops..! You've forgotten to mention Platform brother.

Platform:  PC

FPS:  BattleField 2
TPS: Dead To Rights
RPG: Elderscrolls Oblivion IV
RTS: Rise Of Nations
SandBox(Free Roaming): GTA III
Adventure: Prince Of Persia: Sands Of time
Stealth: Theif Deadly Shadows
Puzzle: Guitar Hero 3
Racing: GTR 2

Platform:  PS2

FPS: Call Of Duty 3
TPS: Resident Evil 4
RPG: Final Fantacy XII (No one can beat this)
RTS: -------(i haven't  played RTS games in ps2)
SandBox: GTA San Andreas
Adventure: God Of War series(No one can beat this too)
Stealth: Splinter Cell Double agent
Puzzle: Okami(yes i will call it as puzzle)
Racing: Gran Turismo 4(this one is ultimate)
Beat 'em up: Raise to Honour

This is my favourate list. 

If you want to know about the other consoles. i know but i can't write 'coz, I haven't been to other platforms. But i know them.


Thanks for giving this opertunity


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2008)

Not in particular genre but these are mine fav games:
Silent Hill series, S.T.A.L.K.E.R, Grim Fandango, Mafia, POP series, The Suffering, Prey


----------



## toofan (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks guys, I had started collecting data. 

One request please don't mention two choices its hard to pick one from them. So I am picking the 1st choice you are making as your best game in that genre.

And Please try to choose  among those game which you have played  so that it can become some what authentic.

One more thing please don't  name a whole series as your best game.I know Its hard to select a single game as favorite but we have to make a choice. So that a  result can be made.

Thanks guys keep posting.



T159 said:


> Not in particular genre but these are mine fav games:
> Silent Hill series, S.T.A.L.K.E.R, Grim Fandango, Mafia, POP series, The Suffering, Prey



Dear you have made so many choices. 

Silent Hill Grim Fandango and pop series are in adventure genre please mention one game from them. And rest of them are FPS so make a choice dear.
I am taking your 1 choice in the  genre it belongs. because I think the best comes first in mind and is typed 1st.
thanks for posting.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 22, 2008)

hey toofan nainital
Why dont you start a poll? 
It will be more useful that way
Also 
since have an idea of what games we like, include them in the poll options 

My fav:
Crysis


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 22, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> *Crysis*





prasath_amd said:


> 1. First Person shooter(FPS):*  Crysis
> **
> Most most fav game till date:-**       Crysis **
> 9. *Waiting for* Crysis...............
> ...





linux_ubuntu said:


> Crysis





thewisecrab said:


> Crysis


Lol
Half Life owns that mediocre game's ass any day.
TPS: Max Payne closely followed by Gears Of War
RPG:TES4 Oblivion
RTS: Warcraft 3
Puzzle : Portal
Sports : Fifa  02
Sandbox: GTA VC


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh yeah, I forgot all about the sports genre!! My favs are* FIFA 04* & *PES 2007*


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> Dear you have made so many choices.
> 
> Silent Hill Grim Fandango and pop series are in adventure genre please mention one game from them. And rest of them are FPS so make a choice dear.
> I am taking your 1 choice in the  genre it belongs. because I think the best comes first in mind and is typed 1st.
> thanks for posting.


Aren't these so few ?
And who decided what genre they are in, gspot ? ign ? or game developer ? players ?

I can juxtapose them in multiple genres.

These are the few games that come to my mind first.


----------



## axxo (Aug 22, 2008)

1. Best First Person shooter(FPS): Doom 3, 
2. Best Third Person Shooter(TPS): Max payne
3. Role Playeing Games (RPG): None
4. Real Time Strategy (RTS): Empire Earth
5. Free Roaming : NFS Porshe
6. Adventure : Prince of Pesia series

I dislike the following - Farcry, crysis, fear, COD2,4..(almost all fps except doom3- I dont know why) NFS 6,7,8,9,10.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 22, 2008)

1) FPS: Farcry and F.E.A.R
2) Strategy: Age of Empires 2
3) Racing: GRID and DIRT
4) Sports: Brian Lara cricket
5) RPG: Global operations


Overall Favourite: FarCry.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 22, 2008)

Well i play so many games, its hard to choose.

FPS (my fav. genre) --- hmm ...Call of Duty 4, FarCry
TPS -- Mafia, Stranglehold and Gears of War.
Adventure - Prince of Persia : Sands of Time, Assassins Creed and Devil May Cry 3-4
RTS - i dont like RTSes.
Free Roaming - GTA San Andreas and GTA 4
Driving - GRID, DiRT
RPG - Elder Scrolls : Oblivion, Mass Effect


----------



## toofan (Aug 22, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot all about the sports genre!! My favs are* FIFA 04* & *PES 2007*



Your sports choice is included dear.


thewisecrab said:


> hey toofan nainital
> Why dont you start a poll?
> It will be more useful that way
> Also
> ...


A poll would be a lot lot confusing and with many options. But when a good database will be created then it will be possible to make a poll. 

@ Arsenal gunners Crysis is not their  first choice except prasathaAMD and thewisecrab.


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 23, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Lol
> Half Life owns that mediocre game's ass any day.



*K bring the HEV suit of Gordan Freeman in Half-life against the Nanosuit of Nomad in Crysis.....*


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 23, 2008)

Platform: PC

Platforming : Dangerous Dave
Hack & slash : Prince Of Persia: Warrior within
City Building : Civ City rome
Simulation : Rail Roads
Turn Based Strategy : Civilization III
Sports : Maddin NFL 06
Massively Multiplayer : (Haven't played)
Tactical Shooters : Ghost Recon Advanced War Fighter

Platform: PS2

Platforming : Jack III
Hack & Slash : God Of War II
City Building : (Haven't played)
Simulation : Sims 2: pets
Turn Based Strategy : (hanven't played)
Sports : Cricket 07
Tactical shooter : metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater
Massively Multiplayer : Final Fantacy XII

Once again Thaks for Toofan nainital for giving an opertunity to share my favourte games with fellow gamers.


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2008)

prasath_amd said:


> *K bring the HEV suit of Gordan Freeman in Half-life against the Nanosuit of Nomad in Crysis.....*


just get in sight of Controller...lolz


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 23, 2008)

PC

*Best FPS*: Unreal Tournament 2004
*Best Stealth Action*: Hitman Silent Assassin
*RPG/Strategy*: NONE (Hate this genre)
*Best Adventure*: Prince Of Persia The Two Thrones
*Best Hack-en-Slash*: Devil May Cry 4 (no competition)
*Best Racing*: Need For Speed Most Wanted
*Best Sports*: Brian Lara Cricket 98 
*Best Tactical Shooter*: Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas 
*Best Third Person Shooter*: Gears Of War

Playstation II

*Best FPS*: Black
*Best Platformer*: Ratchet Deadlocked
*Best Hack-en-Slash*: God Of War
*Best Racing*: Burnout Revenge
*Best Arcade Beat-em-Up*: Tekken 5
*Best Survival Horror*: Resident Evil 4


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 23, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Lol
> Half Life owns that mediocre game's ass any day.





Itz my opinion dude, nobody's got a gun to your head...


----------



## GeekyBoy (Aug 23, 2008)

Best FPS: None
Best Stealth Action: Hitman 3
RPG/Strategy: Aoe 3(+all expansions), Aoe 2 , Age of mythology and titans expansion
Best Adventure: Prince Of Persia The Two Thrones
Best Racing: Need For Speed Most Wanted
Best Sports:Cricket 04, FIFA 2001, FIFA 98


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Aug 24, 2008)

Best FPS: Not played em much
Strategy: AoE 3
AdventureoP T2T and WW
Racin: Most Wanted
Simulation: Sim City 4
Sports: VIRTUA TENNIS 3....it rocks.........i would recommend anyone 2 play it.


----------



## skippednote (Aug 25, 2008)

1. Best First Person shooter(FPS):Far Cry,IGI series,Prey
2. Best Third Person Shooter(TPS): Max Payne
3. Role Playing Games (RPG): Assasins Creed
4. Real Time Strategy (RTS): F**k em
5. Free Roaming : GTA SA 
6. Adventure : GTA SA
7. Stealth : Hitman 2 - Silent Assassin,IGI 2
8. Driving: Need For Speed 2 se, Underground 2 & Most Wanted


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 25, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> 3. Role Playing Games (RPG): Assasins Creed


 When did this game become an RPG? I thought it was Action/Adventure.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 25, 2008)

FIRST AND FOREMOST, ASSASSINS CREED AINT A RPG .

TheConqueror also took it as a RPG


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 25, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> FIRST AND FOREMOST, ASSASSINS CREED AINT A RPG .
> 
> TheConqueror also took it as a RPG



If anybody has confusion then just check it out in gamespot.com or gamefaqs.com


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 25, 2008)

The more I read this thrd, the more I'm getting confused b/w RPG and Adventure genre


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 25, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> The more I read this thrd, the more I'm getting confused b/w RPG and Adventure genre



better search about genres in gamefaqs.com they have a good library for this type


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 25, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> The more I read this thrd, the more I'm getting confused b/w RPG and Adventure genre


It's mainly because game developers are fusing game genre these days.I didn't know BioShock was an FPS/RPG until I read it somewhere.Then later on I came to know how RPG elements were notable in that game.A lot of people still mistake Gears of War to be an FPS rather than a TPS.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 25, 2008)

As of my understanding RPG is where u play the role of someone..........this is in VERY VERY common sense..........

wiki says : RPG is, where u play role of a fictional character.....

the they came up with this this list of RPG: link
And then categorized the list by genre: link

the far I understood, every game can be called a RPG but not all RPGs can be termed as Adventure, FPS, TPS etc......


----------



## hellknight (Aug 25, 2008)

Best FPS Game :- COD 4, Crysis and HL 2
Best TPS Game :- Gears of War
Best RTS Game :- World in Conflict
Best RPG Game :- I wanna kill those RPG game makers
Stealth :- Splinter Cell Series
Racing :- NFS MW


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 25, 2008)

Lemme have my say too


FPS- Generally its a Friggin Piece of $h1t but exceptional one is R6 Vegas 1 and 2 and CoD series
TPS- Total Piece of $h1t, but good ones are Gears of War, Hitman 2&4.
Arcade Racer- Burnout Revenge
Racing Sim- Gran Turismo 4
Action/Adventure- All are marred by Buggy camera angles but best ones could be counted on tips, PoP Series, DMC Series, GoW Series.
RTS- For me it was Company Of Heroes Series
RPG- Lot of people cussing around for this genre, didn't u guys ever heard of Metal Gear Solid?
Sandbox- GTA Rules but Getaway was surreal too, Vice City is the best till date hands down.
Beat 'em Ups- Tekken 5 and Toribash 
Somebody wrote off Splinter Cell series  in "Stealth" genre. well my friends it comes under Third Person Shooter itself, no special genre for this.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 25, 2008)

^Actually Splinter Cell is a TPS but it's more in often classified as Stealth Action genre.If you look at it's combat system it relies heavily on stealth rather just running & shooting.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 25, 2008)

I fully acknowledge the fact elaborated by Allwyndlima but after the initial 2 episodes of the series, Sam Fisher got more powerful weapons and game became more forgiving towards violence. remember in Double Agent, player are literally thrown in Civil war in Kinshasa and the approach of "Whatever means necessary" leaves the option of full subtlety out of the question. In upcoming Conviction, stealth is more entwined with RPG elements so the game takes a different genre path, somewhat Ubi did in Assassin's Creed but rumours are that now Ubi is trying to convalesce these issues.


----------



## asingh (Aug 25, 2008)

Far Cry / Crysis / UT3 / and F.E.A.R. Dont care what genre they fall under. The only genre they are for me..."my favorites".


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 25, 2008)

My choice:

Best First Person shooter(FPS): CRYSIS.....
Best Third Person Shooter(TPS): hmmm gears of war...
Real Time Strategy (RTS): Age Of Empire III.
Free Roaming : GTA SAN Andreas
Adventure : Prince of Pesia: Warrior Within
Stealth : Hitman 3....coz i played only that one.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 25, 2008)

RPG --->> 'Role-Playing Game' and as the name suggests its well ...... duh! role playing  In this type of games, you assume a character's role and play the game. YOur character is mostly some kinda adventurer who is roaming around (not because he dosent have a place to live ) doing quests for other people.

Some key features which make a RPG game are -->>

--Free Roaming
--LEVELING UP (the most imp.)
--Distinctive Character classes (mage and warrior and all that sh1t)
--You have to make your own character
--Lotsa talking and running around uselessly
--In RPGs, there is MOSTLY use of fictional powers.



Some shining eXamples of RPGs are the Elder Scrolls and the FallOut series.

And is Metal Gear Solid a RPG 

FOR THE LAST TIME -->> ASSASSINS CREED IS NOT A RPG


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry for my misdemeanor, MGS ,in fact, is the first ever Stealth-Action genre game but I read someplace where it was tagged as RPG. Although the site Gamesfaq classifies it under Action Adventure The bottomline is, its one of the best gaming title series to ever grace us gamers and there might be none to oppose this.


----------



## channabasanna (Aug 25, 2008)

My Favourites:

First Person shooter(FPS) : Crysis, 
Third Person Shooter(TPS) : Mafia
Free Roaming : Testdrive Unlimited
Racing : NFS Porsche, cant resist putting NFSMW also here
Adventure : Prince of Pesia series (have not played POP SOT)
Sports : FIFA 07
Stealth : Hitman 2 - Silent Assassin
Strategy : Command and Conquer series

All Time Favourites : POP, NFS Porsche, Mafia, NFSMW


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 25, 2008)

axxo said:


> I dislike the following - Farcry, crysis, fear, COD2,4..(almost all fps except doom3- I dont know why) NFS 6,7,8,9,10.



So u hate Far Cry!!!!! , Crysis!!!!! , F.E.A.R.!!!!!, Call Of Duty 2 & 4.............then wat do u like to play Mr?Pac-man, Mario?, Bomber man?, Lion king? or dangerous dave? i think u may like them.........u can try "Bemance" also even runs on a 386.......no stupid things like, graphics, special effects, 3D surround or doppler effects or motion blur in games like crysis.......just pure fun.......


----------



## sam9s (Aug 25, 2008)

Platform :: PC PC and all the way PC

Best FPS: *F.E.A.R and COD 4*
Best TPS: *Max Payne 1*
Strategy: *Age of Empires (all series but second was the best) and Commandos (all series but again II was the best)*
Best RPG: I have played only couple so no best in this
Best Racing: *Need For Speed Most Wanted* no competition here
Best Sports: *No best as such but I enjoyed FIFA and Virtual Tennis 3* 
Best Tactical Shooter: *Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas*


----------



## toofan (Aug 25, 2008)

dear friends, getting your responses. Some are really confusing and some are amazing replies.

By looking at the thread till now I had come to know that most of the most hates Role playing games. I too tried playing Hellgate London and some more demos but everytime after just 5 minutes I uninstalled them.Not even complete a single mission ever in any RPG. I don't know but this genre doen't fascinate most.

Let's have a discussion to  find out why is it so? why RPG is  not so much attracted as other genres.


and in the same time I don't think that Assigns creed is  a RPG.
click the following link to chek:

**en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assassin's_Creed*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 25, 2008)

People don't have the patience to play RPG.TES4 Oblivion was my first RPG game and it is one of the best games I have ever played if not the best and I have played most of the top games mentioned here.


----------



## asingh (Aug 25, 2008)

AC..is RPG...they are too slow. Boring...


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 25, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> dear friends, getting your responses. Some are really confusing and some are amazing replies.
> 
> By looking at the thread till now I had come to know that most of the most hates Role playing games. I too tried playing Hellgate London and some more demos but everytime after just 5 minutes I uninstalled them.Not even complete a single mission ever in any RPG. I don't know but this genre doen't fascinate most.
> 
> ...



It's not that RPG is hated by all .

Some may like it, some may hate it.

It's bcoz the games often involve running around a lotsa investigation. Some people find it boring.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 25, 2008)

Witcher is surely a RPG.............
I'm playing it currently............quite amazing...........


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey toofan_nainital, here is my view/opinion:-

Basically, I play games to escape from the reality for some time, and i like games that:-

1. Are fun & Can keep me busy ( Quake 3,CS,Call Of Duty 4 )
                       ( OR )
2. Be immersive ( Crysis, Bioshock, Doom 3, Splinter Cell )

So the only genres i love:-

1.FPS
2.Third Person Action ( Max Payne, GTA, Splinter CEll )
3. Racing ( NFS Series Only )

I utter the words "RTS" only because of AOE, 

SO I HATE RPG TO THE CORE....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 25, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> People don't have the patience to play RPG.TES4 Oblivion was my first RPG game and it is one of the best games I have ever played if not the best and I have played most of the top games mentioned here.


Bang on.I don't usually have much time to focus completely on my character's customisations & how that would affect it's progress later on.At other point it just feels very slow & boring.I have endlessly try to give Oblivion & S.T.A.L.K.E.R a shot at this but couldn't help myself from disliking them.So I just don't tend to like them in general & same goes for RTS.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 25, 2008)

I think RPG games are such type of games in which, your gameplay type or choices you make will affect the next mission or level or maybe the ending. That's what i think. But if i am wrong then, sorrrry!


----------



## sam9s (Aug 25, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Bang on.I don't usually have much time to focus completely on my character's customisations & how that would affect it's progress later on.At other point it just feels very slow & boring.I have endlessly try to give Oblivion & S.T.A.L.K.E.R a shot at this but couldn't help myself from disliking them.So I just don't tend to like them in general & same goes for RTS.



yea STALKER was another game that I couldnt stand....toooo slow and it was hyped up so much that I was pretty excited when I got it.......now its dumped in in my Retro Collection


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 26, 2008)

1. Best First Person shooter(FPS): HL/HL2
2. Best Third Person Shooter(TPS): Max payne
3. Role Playeing Games (RPG): POP
4. Real Time Strategy (RTS): C&C RA
5. Free Roaming : NA
6. Adventure : TLJ/Dreamfall
7. Stealth : Splinter cell


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 26, 2008)

asigh said:


> AC..is RPG...they are too slow. Boring...



_*WTF*_ !!! Assassins Creed aint a RPG


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 26, 2008)

For the last , Assassin's Creed is an action/Adventure title akin to PoP or DMC or GoW series, Period.


----------



## toofan (Aug 26, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> 3. Role Playeing Games (RPG): POP


 
Now amitava82 how can POP be a role palying genre.

A RPG is basically a game where you have a choice to choose a character to play.
And in POP series there's no such choice.
Same is with Assisns Creed.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 26, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> Now amitava82 how can POP be a role palying genre.
> 
> * A RPG is basically a game where you have a choice to choose a character to play.
> * And in POP series there's no such choice.
> Same is with Assisns Creed.



Dats the real meaning of RPG *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/18.png


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 26, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> Dats the real meaning of RPG *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/18.png



I will copy-paste my post again.

RPG --->> 'Role-Playing Game' and as the name suggests its well ...... duh! role playing  In this type of games, you assume a character's role and play the game. YOur character is mostly some kinda adventurer who is roaming around (not because he dosent have a place to live ) doing quests for other people.

Some key features which make a RPG game are -->>

--Free Roaming
--LEVELING UP (the most imp.)
--Distinctive Character classes (mage and warrior and all that sh1t)
--You have to make your own character
--Lotsa talking and running around uselessly
--In RPGs, there is MOSTLY use of fictional powers.



Some shining eXamples of RPGs are the Elder Scrolls and the FallOut series.


And the most important thing in a RPG is levelling up. Which neither the PoP nor the AC game have .

For the 100th time -->> _*Assassins Creed, PoP Series, Metal Gear Solid series arent RPGs.*_


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 26, 2008)

Hope this will be a break for the RPG debate.

DEFINITION:

[SIZE=-1]Despite the seemingly harmless demeanor of the subject, the definition of an RPG has proved to be quite controversial in my experience. I've gotten into many a scuffle online (with good friends, no less) defending my views on the matter, and I find that with the recent submission about "The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time - Worst RPG of All Time?" that I simply must make it clear to those delusional gamers as to what an RPG really is.
First off, to wholly define an RPG I find it crucial to define the other categories of games that are often confused with RPGs. I will not include Sports, Shooter, Fighting, or Puzzle, since generally no one in their right mind thinks that Madden 98, Gradius, or Street Fighter II are in any way related to an RPG (unless of course they've suffered severe head injuries in the past), and although many RPGs have complex puzzles to solve, it is difficult to confuse a "Puzzle" game with an RPG that has puzzles in it. The categories I will discuss include Adventure, Strategy, and Action. I'm sure most hard-core RPGers are familiar with the categorical combination that some game magazines use, such as Adventure/RPG, Strategy/RPG and Action/RPG. There is no fuzzy logic to this. It's because many people find it hard to distinguish between the two, so to make it easier people have "fused" together certain categories with RPG. This, however, just makes my argument more difficult to defend. In response to this category fusion, gamers eventually developed the unnofficial category, True RPG, to further imply what an RPG truly is. Again, most hard-core RPGers will be familiar with this term. I find it silly. If one game is a True RPG and another game is just an RPG, then wouldn't the RPG, in essence, be a False RPG? Then, wouldn't a False RPG technically not be an RPG at all? To undo all this categorical confusion, I first have to describe each category.
What is an Action game? An Action game is any game where the primary method of attack/defense/other movement of a character is through an action, directly transferred through a game controller in real-time. What does this confusing definition mean? Well, it means that when you press a button on the controller, an action is immediately carried out, without delay. That's pretty general, and you may think that describes 90% of all video games, but this is not so. Most other categories are merely extensions of the Action category. For instance, a Fighting game adds the element of two simultaneous opponents performing exactly what the definition of an Action game implies. Sometimes the term "Action" is fused with "Platform," which merely represents the free, real-time movement of an action game. Some hard-core examples of Action games include Super Mario Bros., Ninja Gaiden, and Strider.
What is an Adventure game? An Adventure game is any Action game that has multiple weapons/items that are found in various places of the game, and that allows you to return to any area of the game at any time. Again, this is an extension of an Action game. Hard-core examples include Landstalker, Popful Mail, and YES, Zelda.
What is a Strategy game? A Strategy game is a game through which commands are given to multiple characters in multiple locations on a grid-based (visible or not visible) map through which certain scenarios/campaigns are carried out. Grid-based is really a very basic term, since many strategy games don't have grids at all (Ogre Battle, Herzog Zwei). Also, most battles are 100% (or very near that) automated. This category, awkwardly, is not really an extension of an Action game, due to the menu-driven commands, which is one of the reasons it is confused with RPGs. Hard-core examples include Herzog Zwei, Langrisser, and Dragon Force.
There. Now that you have an idea of the categories surrounding Role Playing Games, it's time to define an RPG.
What is a Role Playing Game? Personally, I like to define a Role Playing Game as a game that MUST, ABSOLUTELY have three elements. One is a statistical setup for characters that describe certain skills/aspects of that character. Two, it must have some method of increasing and strengthening those statistics (usually but not necessarily by way of the experience/level system). Three, it must have a menu-driven combat system that utilizes the skills/aspects of the characters. Given there are other elements of RPGs that I'll leave out because of their obvious nature, these are the elements that are required for a game to be labeled RPG.
Now, many people will disagree with that definition, so here I defend my opinion. Let's take RPGs way back in the day when Dungeons and Dragons ultimately created the Role Playing Game genre. Point a) there was statistical information for each character in the game describing skills/aspects of the character. Point b) each of those statistics could grow, expand, and strengthen. Point c) one would choose a skill, use and roll a die or dice to determine the success of the skill, and would then carry out the skill. You don't often see D&D players physically stabbing each other in the chin with their new "Broadsword," which would make it an "Action" game. Now, let's compare the original definition with the modern-day video RPG experience. To do this, let's take a common, well-known RPG and use it as a benchmark. Shoot me for using Final Fantasy VII. Now, in Final Fantasy VII each character has their own statistical information describing skills/aspects of the character. Hmmmmmm, sounds very similar to point a. In Final Fantasy VII one could strengthen their characters' abilities. Wow, that sounds familiar. In Final Fantasy VII, one chooses a skill in combat, a random number generator (we'll call it "advanced dice") determines the success of the skill, and finally the skill is carried out. Therefore, Final Fantasy VII is an RPG. Furthermore, my definition stands.
Again, Final Fantasy VII has little to no controversy about whether or not it's an RPG. Now we get into the more difficult distinguishments. First of all, before I go on, never look on the box of a categorically controversial game to determine its true category. Most game companies (including Working Designs) don't have a clue as to how to label their games, or label it falsely due to marketing reasons. Believe me, Alundra is NOT an Action/RPG.
Now, on to dangerous ground. To the delusional Brendan McGrath who submitted the "The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time - Worst RPG of All Time?" editorial, Zelda 64 is NOT an RPG, no way no how. The Zelda series almost completely defines what an *Adventure* game is today. There are only trivial RPG elements in any of the Zelda games, and certainly not enough to confuse it with an RPG, which is why I am so surprised and distraught to hear that so many people think it is an RPG. It is NOT. The extent of the RPG elements in the series goes to the amount of heart containers you have in the beginning of the game, to the amount of heart containers you have at the end of the game, which fits into the first and second elements of an RPG. Well, that's one statistic. Most "True" RPGs have up to 20 or 30 per character. On another note, Zelda doesn't have a menu-driven combat system. That rules it out completely.
While we're on the topic of Adventure games, I may as well go ahead and tell you why one of the most categorically controversial games in existence is indeed an Adventure game, and NOT an RPG. It's made by Squaresoft, for Super Nintendo, and features three playable characters. No, not Chrono Trigger. Still don't know what I'm talking about? That's right, I'm talking about Secret of Mana. Let's break it apart and take a look at it. Yes, it has character statistics and skills, and yes you can strengthen these skills, but does it have a menu driven combat system? Nope. It's an Adventure game. Probably the reason so many people confuse this with an RPG is because it's damn close to one, and probably the closest any adventure game will ever come to an RPG, which is why it's such a special game. People see HP and MP and assume it's an RPG. Well, then wouldn't Ninja Gaiden technically be an RPG? It has HP; it's just not displayed in numbers. The same holds true for Xardion, for Super NES, and that even allows for growth of HP and skills. Is that an RPG as well? I think not. Also, people see magic and assume that the game is an RPG. Well, then wouldn't Shinobi be an RPG? There's magic in that. The one thing that holds SoM so close to being an RPG is the fact that you can select magic and select which enemy to target, which is, I dare say, menu-driven. However, remember how weapons are used in the game: one button, one action, real-time, no delay. That's crucial to combat in the game, and that's not menu-driven. Secret of Mana is NOT an RPG.
Similarly, Popful Mail, Alundra, Zelda, Magic Knight Rayearth, Lagoon, and even Metroid are ALL Adventure games and NOT RPGs. Remember, though, that there are fusion categories. It's pretty safe to say that Secret of Mana is an Adventure/RPG, because it has many RPG elements. I would not place games like Alundra or Zelda in this category though. Games like Popful Mail and Lagoon can even be placed in the Action/RPG category because it contains elements from both Action games and RPGs (although this is basically the same thing as an Adventure game), but this is pushing it and is one of the reasons I don't like the fusion categories. Also, remember that a complex storyline is NOT a requirement of an RPG. While it may be a requirement of a GOOD RPG, it's not a requirement of an RPG. We take Dragon Warrior as an example. We take Alundra as a counter-example. Simply because it has such a complex storyline, doesn't make it an RPG.
I've pretty much covered the Action and Adventure controversies. Now on to Strategy. For this we take the game Ogre Battle to begin with. It has statistics and statistic growth, but how far can we go to say that it has menu driven combat? Sure, you select a character here and there and tell it where to go, but what happens when battle ensues? The game switches to another scene where the entire battle is automated. You don't choose "fight/magic/defend" for each individual character as is done in menu-driven combat systems. Instead you choose an overall strategy for the group in battle, hence the name "Strategy." Again the illusion of having HP and MP gives the player a false pretense that this game is an RPG. It is not. We could go as far as calling it a Strategy/RPG, but the game would never cross the line. Again, I highly dislike the fusion categories as they just complicate things. We could call Mutant League Hockey a Sports/Action game, but we don't! Why do it for games with RPG elements when it STILL does not meet the full standards of a True RPG?
There are always exceptions to the rule. The following games are games that are considered to be what they are due to elements from one category surpassing elements from another category.
Final Fantasy Tactics. Here's another extremely close call, and yip yip ho wow it's made by Square again. Stats and Stat growth? Yes. Menu-driven combat? Well.....yeah. You choose to attack, cast spells, use items, and just about every other requirement of a menu-driven combat system. Why is it STILL not an RPG? It's an exception to the rule. Because the game takes place on a grid, where placement and tactics are all vital to success in the battle system, it favors the Strategy category instead of the RPG category. Any game where placement is absolutely vital to the gameplay I immediately label a Strategy game. Now, why isn't the Lunar series Strategy then? Yes, there is character placement in the battle scenes, but three things lean the game heavily towards an RPG (hell, I wouldn't even think twice about labeling it otherwise). One, the battles are in separate scenes. Two, you can't directly position characters. Three, position really isn't all that vital to the overall gameplay. Now, what about the Shining Force series? Same as with FFT. Placement is directly accessed and is vital to successful battles.
Tales of Destiny. Now I've never actually played this game so I'm basing my opinion solely on the battle scenes from Tales of Phantasia, its prequel. Character stats and growth? Yes. Menu-driven combat? Nope. Why, then, is this most definitely an RPG? Well, it's an exception to the rule. Due to the fact that the battle scenes appear separately from the movement scenes, and that there is limited control of the character due to limited skills (such as in most RPGs), the RPG elements severely outweigh the Action elements.
I'm sure there are many other games of controversy out there, but I've covered some of the more important ones. I hope I've given some of you a second thought about your opinions as to what a True RPG really is. Once you're clear as to what that is, then anything else would be a False RPG, and hence not an RPG at all. RPG elements can be found most everywhere these days, but that doesn't make anything a solid RPG, and just because you "Role Play" a character also doesn't make it an RPG. In order for an RPG to exist, it must contain ALL of the major 3 elements, and at least some of the lesser elements (story, characterization, magic, free-roaming worlds, etc. etc. etc.). None of this is inscribed in the Great Book of RPGs, or the Gamer's Guru, or anything like that. It's important that you realize that this is my opinion of how RPGs have been defined based on their history to date. This is my viewpoint based on my experiences with the genre. I've played a hell of a lot of games, RPGs and not, and I believe my opinion is a strong one, and I'll defend it till the end.
[/SIZE]

SOURCE


Wikipedia information on RPG


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 26, 2008)

FPS:Crysis,COD4(FTW!),Doom3.
TPS:GTA Vice City,San Andreas,Tomb Raider Legend.
Strategy:AOE3,CivCity Rome,Civilization IV.
RPG:Where is my dagger?
Racing:GRID(what else naabz?)
Sports:Brian Lara Cricket series,all FTW,playing BLC 2000 and BLIC PP07  on PSP,FIFA 07,Top Spin,EA Cricket 07(with mods).


----------



## sam9s (Aug 26, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> FPS:Crysis,COD4(FTW!),Doom3.
> TPS:GTA Vice City,San Andreas,Tomb Raider Legend.
> Strategy:AOE3,CivCity Rome,Civilization IV.
> RPG:Where is my dagger?
> ...



***OFF TOPIC***
I just noticed your sig.......u got 2 iPhones, 2 PSPs, 2 GBA, 2 iMacs and 2 game consoles.......you got a bro whose sig you have attached with your self, otherwise why would one want two of everything exactly same (that to specifically mentioned in the sig)........lol....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 26, 2008)

Hehe,he can use my stuff and I can use his.Simple!


----------



## ring_wraith (Aug 26, 2008)

1. Best First Person shooter(FPS): Call of Duty 4 and Half-Life 2
2. Best Third Person Shooter(TPS): Gears of War!
3. Role Playeing Games (RPG): Shadow of the Colossus [if that is an RPG]
4. Real Time Strategy (RTS): C&Q 3 and C&Q Generals 
5. Free Roaming : GTA : San Andreas (Not played 4 yet)
6. Adventure : God Of War! yeah!
7. Stealth : Hitman Blood Money

My overall Favourite Game : God of War.


----------



## toofan (Aug 26, 2008)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> Hope this will be a break for the RPG debate.
> 
> DEFINITION:
> 
> ...



Yaar thodi mehnat aap bhi kar lete. If you would have edited and shortened it, everyone would have loved it.
Its written in the language of RPG. Long Slow Boring.............(sorry RPG lovers its only for this article)
Kabhi time mila to jaroor padunga guru ji.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 27, 2008)

^


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey toofan brother, i've got my exams so, i should concentrate on that. Ok, here is some what simple one.

A *role-playing game* (*RPG*; often *roleplaying game*) is a game in which the participants assume the roles of fictional charecters and collaboratively create or follow stories. Participants determine the actions of their characters based on their characterization, and the actions succeed or fail according to a formal system of rules and guidelines. Within the rules, players can improvise freely; their choices shape the direction and outcome of the games.

source



KPower Mania said:


> ^


 
Hey goggles, why are you laughing man.


----------



## toofan (Aug 27, 2008)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> Hey toofan brother, i've got my exams so, i should concentrate on that. Ok, here is some what simple one.
> 
> A *role-playing game* (*RPG*; often *roleplaying game*) is a game in which the participants assume the roles of fictional charecters and collaboratively create or follow stories. Participants determine the actions of their characters based on their characterization, and the actions succeed or fail according to a formal system of rules and guidelines. Within the rules, players can improvise freely; their choices shape the direction and outcome of the games.
> source
> Hey goggles, why are you laughing man.



Oh thats complicated to understand but it I think fully defines the RPG. 

Best of wishes for your exams. May you read only those questions which are set in the paper.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 27, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> --Free Roaming


Even GTA has it also..but GTA is not RPG



KPower Mania said:


> --LEVELING UP (the most imp.)


hmm.so i have played a game "BOD" with 4 chars 2 choose from *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/35.png



KPower Mania said:


> --Distinctive Character classes (mage and warrior and all that sh1t)
> --You have to make your own character
> --Lotsa talking and running around uselessly


Oblivion,Diablo blah blah blah 



KPower Mania said:


> For the 100th time -->> _*Assassins Creed, PoP Series, Metal Gear Solid series arent RPGs.*_


I know 

A *role-playing game* (*RPG*; often *roleplaying game*) is a game in which the participants assume the roles of fictional characters. Participants determine the actions of their characters based on their characterization, and the actions succeed or fail according to a formal system of rules and guidelines. Within the rules, players can improvise freely; their choices shape the direction and outcome of the games.

Role-playing games are a form of interactive and collaborative storytelling. Like novels or films, role-playing games appeal because they engage the imagination. Interactivity is the crucial difference between role-playing games and traditional fiction. Whereas a viewer of a television show is a passive observer, a player at a role-playing game makes choices that affect the story.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 27, 2008)

^^We are repeating each other's eXplanation in different words and languages .

Diablo and Oblivion are RPGs.

And regarding GTA, did I say that ONLY RPGs have free-roam ? No. 

I said that it MIGHT have free-roam.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 27, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^We are repeating each other's eXplanation in different words and languages .
> 
> Diablo and Oblivion are RPGs.
> 
> ...



Bus ab bahut hua...my fingers can no more type on this subject...i m done!!! *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/106.png


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 27, 2008)

^


----------



## toofan (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello guys,

Results of 1st week. These are the Games which are leading in their Genres.

1. FPS: Tie between crysis and COD 4.
2. TPS: Max Payne 
3. RPG: Elderscroll: Oblivioun
4. RTS: Age of Empire III.
5. Free Roaming: GTA San Andreas
6. Adventure: Tie between POP: Sand of times and POP: Warrior within
7. Stealth: Hitman: Sailent Assisns
8. Car Racing: NFS: Most Wanted
9. Sports: Fifa.

Keep posting friends.
Out of these top games I have played Max payne, Age of empire III, GTA SA, POP all three(currently palying POP:warrior within again 3rd time), Hitman sailen Assigns(Playing these days and just cleared the Killing Hayamota stage.)

By seeing the top games FPS is the most palyed genre. And RPG is the least.

Ok guys post your views. And Thanks to you all.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

GTA SAN ANDREAS
ended this game 3 times now


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 29, 2008)

*1. Best First Person shooter (FPS): Call Of Duty 4 : Modern Welfare
2. Best Third Person Shooter (TPS): Max Payne 2
3. Real Time Strategy (RTS): Age Of Empire III
4. Free Roaming                  :                       Grand Theft Auto : San Andreas
5. Adventure                       : Prince Of Persia : The Two Thrones
6. Stealth                             : Hitman : Codename 47
7. Racing : Need For Speed : Most Wanted
8. Sports : Cricket 2008 (Planetcricket patch one)
*


----------



## toofan (Aug 30, 2008)

What would be the most important reason behind the success of GTA : SAN Andreas. Its leading and even after the release of GTA 5 for PC I think it will remain number 1 among the free roaming games.
Is its sexuality which make it so much addictive or its game play. But you all will have to accept on thing that the HOT COFFEE MOD has played a big big role in making this game more popular. What Say?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 30, 2008)

^^ zOMG GTA 5


----------



## omega12 (Sep 1, 2008)

here my list:

1. FPS: F.E.A.R., Doom, CoD4
2. Third Person Shooter: Max Payne 1,2 , Giants citizen kabuto
3. RPG: Morrowind
4. RTS: Warcraft 3 
5. Free Roaming: GTA San Andreas
6. Adventure: --- 
7. Stealth: Splinter Cell (the first 1)
8. Racing Sim: GRID

All time favorite: *DEUS EX*


----------



## toofan (Sep 1, 2008)

All time favorite: *DEUS EX 
*I never head of this game let me search for it.


----------



## omega12 (Sep 1, 2008)

dont search it... play it... ull kno y...


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 1, 2008)

Its old . (Dues EX).


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 1, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Its old . (Dues EX).


So wat??!!!
Can't any old game be nominated for Best game??


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 1, 2008)

^^ I didnt say so. I was just mentioning its old .


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 1, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^ I didnt say so. I was just mentioning its old .


now dats a correct smiley.........*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/17.png


----------



## toofan (Sep 1, 2008)

Is there any difference between dues ex machina and dues ex. its not posted in wikepedia isn't it strange.

when ever I had to find about any game , its gameplay, its genre etc i search on wiki pedia but there it shows dues ex machina and its not a game.

Is this game belongs to stealth genre.


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 1, 2008)

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deus_Ex 
here is the link
Check out its sequel too. Its a little worse than 1 but good nonetheless


As for my best Game of all time

Fahrenheit (Just play it and you will forget all your conventional games even gta)
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrenheit_(video_game)


----------



## toofan (Sep 1, 2008)

thanks man I got the links. and will add it to my database.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey wait...wats the thread title says "Best Game Till Now"....i mean u mean 2 say the game (old or new) hasn't been replaced by some other game...am i correct..


----------



## skippednote (Sep 2, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> Hey wait...wats the thread title says "Best Game Till Now"....i mean u mean 2 say the game (old or new) hasn't been replaced by some other game...am i correct..



he means that you just have to suggest all your fav games from different generes.      
By the way wrez your panda


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 2, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> By the way wrez your panda



Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat ???


----------



## skippednote (Sep 2, 2008)

@karanTh85
The Kung Fu panda from ur Avatar


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 2, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> @karanTh85
> The Kung Fu panda from ur Avatar


OH..i removed it & replaced by Goku


----------



## hahahari (Sep 4, 2008)

prasath_amd said:


> *Omaha Beach landing in Call Of Duty 2*



Will never ever forget that..... man phew!!!


----------



## ico (Sep 7, 2008)

1. Best First Person shooter (FPS):* Urban Terror (Its an online FPS game...Graphics doesn't matter. Fast and tactical gameplay does!!! Servers to play on: RSA - Hellsheaven.co.za)* 
3. Real Time Strategy (RTS): *Age Of Empire III (Ahh come on!!!...I very well know that most people will start using cheats after 1 hour. A die hard fan of AoE series!!)*
8. Sports : *Pro Evolution Soccer 2008 (It pwns FIFA big time....Only n00bs play FIFA)
*
(PS: I know how to count. I'm not commenting on those games genre which I haven't played)

*All time favourites: *Dangerous Dave; Prince of Persia I, II and Wolfenstein 3D.


----------



## toofan (Sep 7, 2008)

In age of Empire III I had never used cheats. Nither in rise of nations. I love RTS genre. I don't know why these give me so much pleasure. Its hours and hours of playing and total concentration. One wrong or late move might result in waste of yours hours of gameplay.

These days I am playing Stronghold cruseder extreme. Although I love FPS but from past 6 months no new fps games. Only POP:WW(3 or 4 thime both endings), Mafia(3rd time) and rest are RTS in my list.


----------



## ico (Sep 7, 2008)

^^ Yup, nor did I ever use cheats in AoE.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 7, 2008)

PES 2008 rocks



> 8. Sports : Pro Evolution Soccer 2008 (It pwns FIFA big time....Only n00bs play FIFA)



+123456789


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 7, 2008)

> 8. Sports : Pro Evolution Soccer 2008 (It pwns FIFA big time....Only n00bs play FIFA)


----------



## prateekdwivedi1 (Sep 9, 2008)

fps-medal of honour allied assault and crysis
rpg-(+fps)Bioshock
rts-Age Of Mythology Titans and Rise Of Nations
free roaming-gta 4(we all know that.)
adventure-assasins creed.


----------

